# 1000w PSU enough?



## Solo (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm planning to crossfire two AMD Radeon HD 7990 and add five 3.5 drives.  
My case already has 9 fans and three drives and will try to overclock as well.
Calculating I will have a total of 2 GPU, 9 HDD and 9 fans.
Will 1000 watts be enough?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 27, 2013)

Do you already have a 1000w psu? If yes mention its make and model. A good 1000w will be more than enough.

If you haven't purchased, mention your budget and processor


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Solo said:


> I'm planning to crossfire two AMD Radeon HD 7990 and add five 3.5 drives.
> My case already has 9 fans and three drives and will try to overclock as well.
> Calculating I will have a total of 2 GPU, 9 HDD and 9 fans.
> Will 1000 watts be enough?



how much do you pay for a single 7990? what is your monitor setup?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 27, 2013)

2 x hd 7990 

do you want to make nuclear bomb ?


----------



## Solo (Nov 27, 2013)

marvelousprashant said:


> Do you already have a 1000w psu? If yes mention its make and model. A good 1000w will be more than enough.
> 
> If you haven't purchased, mention your budget and processor


Yes I have Amazon.com: KingWin Lazer Power Supply 1000 Watts with Universal Modular Connectors/3 Way LED Switch/80 Plus Bronze ATX 1000 Power Supply LZ-1000: Electronics. I have i7 3770k. My budget is unlimited.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 27, 2013)

dont you have a 680? what is your current monitor set up? is it triple monitor or a single monitor setup? what is the resolution ?


----------



## Solo (Nov 27, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> how much do you pay for a single 7990? what is your monitor setup?


One card about 72,000. I have 20 inch monitor. Might get a 14 inch monitor soon.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Solo said:


> One card about 72,000. I have 20 inch monitor. Might get a 14 inch monitor soon.



what you just need is 3 X dell s2240l and a single r9 290. if you ever feels bottlenecking later by the gpu, buy 2 of them. dont get the 7990.


----------



## Solo (Nov 27, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> 2 x hd 7990
> 
> do you want to make nuclear bomb ?


One 7990 card is beast enough, but I have currency to burn so why not hehehe.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Solo said:


> One 7990 card is beast enough, but I have currency to burn so why not hehehe.



dont burn it for no use.
1) you will not get any benefit from 7990 with your 20" monitor
2)you are paying extra for your electricity.
save the money for future. deposit it in the bank.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 27, 2013)

@op please read it - AMD, System Builders, And Tom's Chime In - Radeon HD 7990 In CrossFire: The Red Wedding Of Graphics



> But after spending time evaluating its thermals and acoustics (to say nothing about its crashes and performance hiccups in CrossFire, which could become a story unto itself), I can’t think of one reason to recommend 7990 to a friend. And, at the end of the day, that’s what this job is all about.


----------



## Solo (Nov 27, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> what you just need is 3 X dell s2240l and a single r9 290. if you ever feels bottlenecking later by the gpu, buy 2 of them. dont get the 7990.


Yeah, I guess your right, 7990 is overkill. It just that it bothers me little to know that I have one empty PCIE x16 slot ready for crossfire. Two dell s2240l is fine by me.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Solo said:


> Yeah, I guess your right, 7990 is overkill. It just that it bothers me little to know that I have one empty PCIE x16 slot ready for crossfire. Two dell s2240l is fine by me.



get a good sound card on the other PCIE slot rather than crossfiring. any way yo should get r9 290.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 27, 2013)

I would get gtx 780ti and later look for sli

Nvidia drivers support for sli is much better than amd for xfire


----------



## Solo (Nov 27, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> @op please read it - AMD, System Builders, And Tom's Chime In - Radeon HD 7990 In CrossFire: The Red Wedding Of Graphics


Wow wow wow! Thank you ASHISH65  for the valuable information.



ASHISH65 said:


> I would get gtx 780ti and later look for sli
> 
> Nvidia drivers support for sli is much better than amd for xfire


Yes I would if could, but I'm not sure if my motherboard P8Z77-V LX supports SLI. My main reason switching my GTX 680 for AMD GPU.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Solo said:


> Wow wow wow! Thank you ASHISH65  for the valuable information.
> 
> 
> Yes I would if could, but I'm not sure if my motherboard P8Z77-V LX supports SLI. My main reason switching my GTX 680 for AMD GPU.



that mobo does not support sli


----------



## Solo (Nov 27, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> get a good sound card on the other PCIE slot rather than crossfiring. any way yo should get r9 290.


Thanks rijinpk1. At the moment I'm thinking about  the AMD 8000 series. I could wait for release and get the best GPU from that line up and be one step above everyone, I hope.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Solo said:


> Thanks rijinpk1. At the moment I'm thinking about  the AMD 8000 series. I could wait for release and get the best GPU from that line up and be one step above everyone, I hope.



the new amd gpus are named like r9 290x, 290.280x,270x etc. amd will not release hd 8000 for desktops. amd has ditched naming their gpus like 9990,9970 etc.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 27, 2013)

I won't suggest r9 290 or 290x. Only reference cards are available.


----------



## Solo (Nov 27, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> the new amd gpus are named like r9 290x, 290.280x,270x etc. amd will not release hd 8000 for desktops. amd has ditched naming their gpus like 9990,9970 etc.


 Oh now it all makes sense. Here I thought the R9 290, 280, etc were all side projects.  I wonder why ditch such catchy names.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 27, 2013)

Remember you will going to lose slight performance (8-12%) when xfire as second slot of your mobo runs at pci exp 2.0 x4 speed,though it not noticeable.just my


----------



## Solo (Nov 27, 2013)

marvelousprashant said:


> I won't suggest r9 290 or 290x. Only reference cards are available.


Spot on, the reference GPU designs aren't my taste.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Solo said:


> Oh now it all makes sense. Here I thought the R9 290, 280, etc were all side projects.  I* wonder why ditch such catchy names.*



what should amd name after hd 9000?


----------



## Solo (Nov 27, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Remember you will going to lose slight performance (8-12%) when xfire as second slot of your mobo runs at pci exp 2.0 x4 speed,though it not noticeable.just my


 No worries for me, I wasn't planning on it. I got one PCIE 3.0 x16 (in use) and
one PCIE 2.0 x16 for crossfire. No more then 2 cards for crossfire for me. The rest of expansion slot for add-ons such as PCI fans.



rijinpk1 said:


> what should amd name after hd 9000?


hehehe good point.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 27, 2013)

Solo said:


> No worries for me, I wasn't planning on it. I got one PCIE 3.0 x16 (in use) and
> one PCIE 2.0 x16 for crossfire. No more then 2 cards for crossfire for me. The rest of expansion slot for add-ons such as PCI fans.



Buddy iam talking about Pci x16 xfire slot  

It runs at Pci exp 2.0 x16 (*​x4 mode)*


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Solo said:


> No worries for me, I wasn't planning on it. I got one PCIE 3.0 x16 (in use) and
> one PCIE 2.0 x16 for crossfire. No more then 2 cards for crossfire for me. The rest of expansion slot for add-ons such as PCI fans.



if you install two gpus on your mobo one will run at X16 speed and the other will run at x4 speed.


----------



## Solo (Nov 27, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Buddy iam talking about Pci x16 xfire slot
> 
> It runs at Pci exp 2.0 x16 (*​x4 mode)*



ah, I see. The second card will not be faster then one in PCIE 3.0 slot. 
Does SLI get the decrease as well?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Solo said:


> ah, I see. The second card will not be faster then one in PCIE 3.0 slot.
> Does SLI get the decrease as well?



sli is not even supported by that mobo.


----------



## Solo (Nov 27, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> sli is not even supported by that mobo.


I know, just out of curiosity.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 27, 2013)

YES same for sli


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Solo said:


> I know, just out of curiosity.



most mobo which support sli/CF operates at X8/X8 speed which is better than X16/X4 but the real world advantage is not noticable much,i guess. the mobo i have seen which works at X16/X16 is amd m5- a99fx pro. most others do at x8-x8


----------



## Solo (Nov 27, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> most mobo which support sli/CF operates at X8/X8 speed which is better than X16/X4 but the real world advantage is not noticable much,i guess. the mobo i have seen which works at X16/X16 is amd m5- a99fx pro. most others do at x8-x8


 I see. Thanks for the heads up. Good to know. Okay my last question will my PSU will be able to utilize 2x dual GPU crossfire? That's practically quad crossfire with less slots, but more heat and wattage. Will it maintain?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Solo said:


> I see. Thanks for the heads up. Good to know. Okay my last question will my PSU will be able to utilize 2x dual GPU crossfire? That's practically quad crossfire with less slots, but more heat and wattage. Will it maintain?



you mean 2 X 7990?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 27, 2013)

again hd 7990...


----------



## rock2702 (Nov 27, 2013)

@Solo Go for gtx 780ti sli instead.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 27, 2013)

it seems r9 290x CF is faster than 780 ti sli despite the fact that 780 ti beats 290x in single card performance.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 27, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> @Solo Go for gtx 780ti sli instead.



His mobo donot support sli

@ op your current psu is enough to handle 2 x r9 290


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 27, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> His mobo donot support sli
> 
> @ op your current psu is enough to handle 2 x r9 290



R9-290 runs at 95 degrees. and only reference cards are available


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 27, 2013)

i know that,even op know that ^


----------



## Solo (Nov 27, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> you mean 2 X 7990?


Any high end crossfire compatible GPU.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 27, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> i know that,even op know that ^



So then why suggest it? Unless op plans to install custom water block.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 27, 2013)

marvelousprashant said:


> So then why suggest it? Unless op plans to install custom water block.



op already mentioned that he will not go for reference designs.


----------



## Solo (Nov 27, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> again hd 7990...


Is the 7990 the only dual GPU in AMD's selection as of today?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 27, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> op already mentioned that he will not go for reference designs.



Exactly @prashant


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Solo said:


> Is the 7990 the only dual GPU in AMD's selection as of today?



yep. dont go for 7990.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 27, 2013)

Solo said:


> Is the 7990 the only dual GPU in AMD's selection as of today?



yes hd 7990 is only dual gpu from amd

but stay away from it


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 27, 2013)

Asus Ares 2... cause burning money is fun


----------



## Solo (Nov 27, 2013)

marvelousprashant said:


> Asus Ares 2... cause burning money is fun


LOL... I'll stick with the two R9-290 in crossfire configuration. R9-290x consumes  more wattage. Thanks everyone. You helped me greatly. I can see clearly now.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 27, 2013)

yep good decision to get 2 x r9 290


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 28, 2013)

Whats going on? Somebody having money to burn aspires to buy 2 7990 and has a kingwin 1Kw but  wants buy a P series Asus board with two entry level 1080p glossy Dell monitors.Aint something amiss here? Very?


----------



## Solo (Nov 28, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Whats going on? Somebody having money to burn aspires to buy 2 7990 and has a kingwin 1Kw but  wants buy a P series Asus board with two entry level 1080p glossy Dell monitors.Aint something amiss here? Very?


It's about time someone notice this unusual customer hehehe


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 28, 2013)

Solo said:


> It's about time someone notice this unusual customer hehehe



+1 to this buddy.


----------



## pavluv (Nov 28, 2013)

buy a quantum computer instead!


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 28, 2013)

bavusani said:


> +1 to this buddy.





What else can we exect from you other wise....did you get your electric meter checked after 4 inconclusive pages?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 28, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> What else can we exect from you other wise....did you get your electric meter checked after 4 inconclusive pages?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 28, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> What else can we exect from you other wise....did you get your electric meter checked after 4 inconclusive pages?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 28, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> What else can we exect from you other wise....did you get your electric meter checked after 4 inconclusive pages?


  I did not get my electric meter checked yet as I have to convey to our owner and you know it is a long process.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 29, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> What else can we exect from you other wise....did you get your electric meter checked after 4 inconclusive pages?



 arrow straight into the heart


----------

